# Sillosock Question



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

A large portion of my spread is economy sillosocks. I painted all of the wing tips on but did nothing with the head. Would it be worth buying the beak stickers/eyes for $5 a dozen or would it be worth my time to find some paint that is beak color and paint them? Or is it even worth it and nothing on the head won't make a difference? Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

i personally wouldn't do a thing. decoyed birds just fine with headless slammer socks this year. granted we had the favorable conditions with wind, and sleet/snow etc, but IMO if there close enough to pick that out you gun should hopefully be empty already. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think it is necessary, but if it gives you more confidence in your decoys then go for it. I have spent dumber money then $5 a dozen on stickers for decoys. Even if you 50 dozen decoys that is only $250. But then again that is also almost 10 dozen more decoys.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Not neccessary. Think bout how snows decoy. Vertically almost always and if not its from straight behind. How much of the heads and necks do u think they even see


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

One other comment. Tony toye is one of the best snow hunters around. He uses whiterocks and until recent times they did not have heads. Not saying he didnt add a few northwind upright heads to make it look a little right but most did not have heads.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought some pink paint and did the beaks on mine; drew in a grin patch and an eye with black sharpie too. Mainly did it for resale value down the road though.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm gonna leave em how they are unless I need another thing to occupy me until snow goose season but I have plenty to do before then. :beer:


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

snogeezmen said:


> i personally wouldn't do a thing. decoyed birds just fine with headless slammer socks this year. granted we had the favorable conditions with wind, and sleet/snow etc, but IMO if there close enough to pick that out you gun should hopefully be empty already. :beer:


X2! :bop: :bop:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

same, leave me and don't let the retailers of headed socks tell you they are best unless they guarantee with a money back deal if they don't kill u more birds.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I woudn't bother.


----------

